# How much to feed 4 month old puppy



## taymag (May 10, 2013)

My puppy is about 45lbs at 18 weeks and the vet told me to up his food again from 2 cups to 3 cups TWICE a day. This seems excessive but he does look skinny at times when he is standing. I was just wondering because I know extra weight will put more stress on the hips.

** HUGE oversized photos removed by ADMIN. Photos can not be over 800X600. Please resize and post again. Thank you**


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

taymag said:


> My puppy is about 45lbs at 18 weeks and the vet told me to up his food again from 2 cups to 3 cups TWICE a day. This seems excessive but he does look skinny at times when he is standing. I was just wondering because I know extra weight will put more stress on the hips
> 
> ** oversized photos removed by ADMIN**


 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Skinny? He looks just right to me. I see the skinny comment alont on the forums. My own parents thought I was starving my last dog. Thing is, this is at the point where they start gaining length and height and they may appear skinny but they are not. There is good info on what to look for with a search on this site on what identifying an underfed pup. But he looks perfect to me. My dog looks about the same but just longer and taller. He's 6 months now and two weeks ago weighed alittle over 60 lbs. I think my dog was around the same weight at the 4 month point. 

By the way, that is one absolutely goregous dog!


----------



## Aliqua (May 16, 2013)

If you look from top down you should be able to see a slight shrink from ribs to stomach. You should be able to feel their ribs under a small later of fat and see their last 1-2 ribs on the ribcage. He looks really good. He actually looks scarily like my guy! Like almost identical! Maybe a little darker (look at photo in link in my sig) hah - crazy 

Don't stress. You are with him everyday - and remember hot weather if they're remaining active will need less food in the hotter weather and more if winter (like here in Aus).


----------

